

Toyota Mirai: World’s first mass-produced hydrogen-powered car - TimJRobinson
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/technology/toyota-mirai-worlds-first-massproduced-hydrogenpowered-car-has-a-range-of-300-miles-and-its-on-its-way-to-the-uk-31507944.html

======
bytefactory
Can anybody with insight into more details than a layman comment on the
attractiveness of a hydrogen-powered car vs. electric cars?

I know Elon Musk views them extremely unfavorably, I'm curious if that's just
a blind spot, or if there's good reason to be skeptical of hydrogen-powered
cars.

The fact that a huge amount of additional investment (paying off by 2030) is
needed to set up hydrogen plants with renewable energy to make this tech
'green' seems to be one big disadvantage.

Edit: or anybody with an informed opinion, for that matter!

